# Some fall fun!!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Kids were off from school,it was a beautiful day,so we raked some leaves and had some fun!!
Enjoy!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a fun day! Nice pics.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Rainy, Fall day and Lucy helped with the leave raking. Sort of.....










Rico wants back in the house! (his tear staining has increased since we started treating his dry eye.)



















Rory


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are both adorable.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the pictures.


----------

